# Carp and catfish tourament springfield lake



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

there will be a carp and catfish tourament sat aug 25 8pm to 8am at springfild lake cost $10 carp $5 catfish big fish wins. sign in at gazeebo noon till 730


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

I doubt I'll get in on the tourney, but I'll be there like I am every Saturday night!


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Stop by and say hello might be able to show you some euro stuff


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm usually there with a few guys fishing with the Euro gear. It's pretty cool, but not in my budget this year. Maybe next year!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you allow boats or just shore fishing?


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

just shore fishing thanks bill


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

to save some random googling where at is Springfield lake.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Springfield Lake is on route 224 between route 241 and route 91. i think im going to and make this one.


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

great hope to see you there


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Any one here the results from this?


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

City fisher said:


> Any one here the results from this?


Big carp was 11lb ?oz
Big cat was 4lb 1oz


----------

